# Alex 40G



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello,

Before that I would like to apologise for my bad English (I'm French) and my poor photography skill. I would like also to thank Richard from Aqua Essentials for his very good service (Maybe I will get some extra Aqua Point to have wrote that).
Okay more seriously the hardware:
Aquarium: 150L
Light: 2x125W HQL
Substrate: Layer of clay + ADA Multi botton long topped with black gravel 
Water: 30% tape water 70% RO - PH 5.8 KH 4 NO3 10/20ppm PO4 1ppm
Filtration: Eheim 2028
Heating: Hydor 300W
Cooling: PC fan
CO2 reactor: Aqua Medic 1000
Fert: Pressurise CO2, Tropica Plant Nutrition, Chelated Iron 10%, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4
Fauna: 70/80 Paracheirodon Inesi 
Flora: Echinodorus Tenellus / Cyperus Helferi / Cryptocoryne Parva / Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis / Rotala Macranda Green / Rotala Wallichii / Rotala Rotundifolia (all from Aqua Essential, thanks again)

I did redo this aquarium about 2 month ago. I lost quiet a few plant at the beginning by a stupid mistake. I left the purge valve of the reactor open after a filter cleaning so the plants started to melt and me thinking it was a deficiency of micro I started to dose more so I ended up with a lot of algaes. Took me 2 weeks to realise my CO2 was going no where. Now the aquarium is ticking all right and most of the algae clear up. 
I would like a bit of feed back. I am not sure what to do for the foreground, leave it as it is, do a plage of white sand or put some Glosso.
Any criticisms, suggestions etc are welcome.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great looking tank. I might add in some red-colored plants, and especially with your HQLs, they should turn a dark red color.

As for the foreground, I'd trim back the plants there now, add a little glosso to the midground, and maybe HC to the foreground.

I haven't been scaping for a long time, but that's what I'd try...


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice!
I think it would look better if the grass filled in more and covered the empty spots in the foreground. But I really like the "grean" in this tank!
Cheers!


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

That tank is beautiful! Those lights are stylish.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful, healthy looking tank. I agree that a few reds would look good. It would bring out the colors in your tetras and really bring the tank together. Glosso would look good, white sand would look spectacular if you want to go for a grassy beach type theme. Looking back at the picture, you may not even want reds if you were to go that way. The sand would brighten it up a lot on its own. You've done a great job with this tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm very interested to see what your cooling setup is like as i'm having a high temperaure problem in an enclosed tank and i thought about a PC fan to extract the heat.

Fantastic looking tank and i'd be proud to own it.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

A very nice refreshing coloured tank! :thumbsup: You received the red plants suggestions. I will add the idea not only for red - green contrast, but also a contrast of dark - light colours through introduction of a wood of dark colour in the front of Rotala and Cyperus and behind tenellus in the left side, with some dark green Anubias nana on it.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

I just love the neons. They fit so perfectly with the scape. Amazing job.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

hello Alexandre good tank!!!  im' french too
your lillies pipes are from ADA, to floraquatic or not?
a+


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for all those nice comments, I did not expect to receive so many positive replies.

Epicfish: When I set up the tank I put 6/7 pots of HC which did not make it. So I will probably try glosso. I have got some red plants (Rotala Wallichii and Rotala Rotundifolia) which have not turned red yet. I will up my dosage of Fe and see how it goes.

Jassar: I thought about it, but my Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis are quite tall so I am not sure about it.

Skelley: Thanks for the feedback. And yes, I think it could look good to have a white beach. I really don’t know which way to go.

Aeropars: Thanks. The fan just rests on the side of the aquarium and blows across the tank. It is a great help to keep the temperature down. When I used to have the hood on I had to add this fan to blow on the tubes. 

Intros: I’ve never been able to find a nice piece of wood here in Cyprus. That’s why I have almost no hardscape. But the idea is good.

Aussie-hippie-2: Thanks

Corbius: Merci. No they don’t come from Floraquatic. I don’t think my wife would be impressed if I spent GB £200 on 2 pieces of glass tube. I bought them on Ebay for US $70 from a seller in Hong Kong.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

that is a beautiful tank. congratulations. 

jus wanted to ask: with the high light (6wpg) do you have to trim your plants often?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Suborphan: Thanks. Yes I do have to trim the plants every week. But I don’t really think you can compare 250W of HQL with 250W of PC or T5. It is best to use the lumens.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Sometimes the basics are the best.  Nice work dude!

I think that I like the open spots in the foreground. There is potential in black non-nutrient substrates I think . . . hmm . . .


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

oh wow. you're tank is stunning. ::sigh:: if only mine could look like that.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

what a nice tank ^^
plants look really healthy, that's a nice point
with a little of red this tank can be more impressive !

aller au boulot !!!!


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Steven-Chong: Thanks. I am still not sure what to do with the foreground. In fact I don’t think it look that bad as it is. I really need to think about it.

Danepatrick: Thanks. I think it is more down to the choice of the plants rather my aquascaping skill.

Hideki: Thanks. Don’t worry I’m working on it.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Alex: this tank is very natural anh peaceful, my suggetion is to add some driftwood branch, it will be ferfect then...


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

Merci alexandre je crois savoir a qui tu l'a acheté  Est-il serieux? car la il vand 50e une canne de rejet  Great Job and sorry for the french it's too late to talk in english :lol:


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Blue-Dolphinvn: Thanks. Here in Cyprus I never been able to hold of half decent wood, so I have to do with out.

Corbius: The guy have good feed back, 100% if I remember correctly. For the price I don’t think it’s bad at all if you compare with ADA and Aquili prices, don’t forget he throw a free inlet pipe as well. I received the parcel in 8 days and it was well packed.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

thx alex havae a nice day


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

thx alex have a nice day 
edit: 
sorry for double post


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

I changed few things. I added 2/3 cryptocorynes on the left in front of the Rotala. I moved a bit the Helferi on the right and pooled a lot of Brasiliensis. I also ordered few pots of Glosso to AE, witch should be here at the end of the week.
Here are a couple of pics so you can see the difference and comment.

28/11/06









05/11/06


----------

